

Programming Android (O'Reilly Labs) - zemariamm
http://programming-android.labs.oreilly.com/index.html

======
swanson
I really like the Open Feedback Publishing stuff that O'Reilly is doing (I
used it for the Django Book and Apprecticeship Patterns). Is there a list of
what books are currently in the program? It would be nice to see the list of
what books are available or at least what books have been "completed" through
this program. I dug around the site for a while and I couldn't seem to find
anything.

The best I could do was a Google search for 'labs.oreilly.com' that turned up
a bunch of books that I wasn't aware of.

------
carlrice
Nothing has helped me more with Android than a great Java book (Effective
Java.) The rest you can read in the official Android docs or rip apart
examples if thats your style. So far this looks like a nice marriage of all of
those parts.

